# Source Me Some Pg Please



## Keyaam (27/12/13)

Can anyone advise me where to source some unflavoured PG. Need to dilute some juice.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (27/12/13)

benji from vapour mountain

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kareem (27/12/13)

Or a pharmacy. Most don't stock it but will order it for you.


----------



## devdev (27/12/13)

My Dischem in woodmead were able to get it for me. Just keep hounding them. Took a few days

It is used as a food additive and preservative. Don't think the old ballie who got it for me would understand vaping


----------



## SunRam (20/1/14)

Yes, any pharmacy can get you pg and vg, they order it in, and generally there the next day. I do alot of DIY, and our PG and VG (Glycerine) is perfectly fine and on par with any European or US vendor's. Just make sure it is BP grade

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

